# What to do with a dead deer in 5 minutes



## arzerkle (Nov 7, 2007)

Since we're always looking to add to our haunt we came across the worlds worst deer head mount at a local auction that we picked up for $12.00. It had holes , bad seams and a overall pitiful out look on life. However we saw it's potential.

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb114/ARZerkle/deer1.jpg

We did alittle digging behind the glass eyes and added battery powered LED behind the glass eyes and held them in with alittle hot glue.

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb114/ARZerkle/deer3.jpg

taped the wires and battery to the mounting board

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb114/ARZerkle/deer4.jpg

and tada......

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb114/ARZerkle/deer5.jpg

He's ready to be mounted on a stake and placed in our giant zebra grass to creep out our treaters. It took us longer to fiqure out how to post pics then it did to make him. Now we can't wait to find more critters that came to untimely ends, to resurrect them in our haunt.
Thanks
Amy & Rob


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Super cool - a totally demonic deer head!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Fantastic idea. Looks great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YES...Simple and effective


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome work! It creeps me out already!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

oooo...give it some fangs! Looks great.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats cool.... now I feel good. My wife said I was bad for using a real dear head (ebay) in my scene... but I never thought about the eyes. That gives it a serious spook.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very creepy - and creative! I would never have thought of doing that, but it looks great!


----------



## arzerkle (Nov 7, 2007)

my wife said to add fangs , my son says alittle spray foam around it's mouth to give it rabies, I'm thinking simple is better (creepy) in this case.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice..
the eyes turned out good


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

man, that's creepy. When I was little my grandmother had 3 of those in the guest bedroom and when I came over to visit they had to be put up in the attic because I was terrified of them. I would have probably come unglued if I saw one with red glowing eyes... I still don't like them much. Not sure why... they just weird me out. I don't mind the alive ones with bodies on them tho


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That looks fantastic!!! And cheap, too! Way to go!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

that's NASTY!!! Excellent job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

omigod! Devil deer! That's awesome!

Yeah I say leave him as is too. Visually, anyway. Now, if you rigged a speaker by him to have some raspy, demonic voice coming from him, that'd be a different story altogether...!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a great piece. Nice find.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I would be creeped out sticking things behind his eyes....even though he's dead. That is just too weird. Nice job!


----------



## arzerkle (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for all the nice feedback.
Rob


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

I know this is an older thread , but since I am new here , just wanted to add kudos for ya ..
Dude , that is AWESOME looking ! ! !


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too. I find this a totally unique prop. I love how you took something so sweet and innocent as a deer and turned it into a demonic halloween prop.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

From what it was to what it is now ... that's very cool! Nice job!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Glowing eyes in the bushes is good. Glowing eyes in the bushes attached to a dead animal's head is creepy. Zombie Bambi!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice! I'm always looking for creepy taxidermied animals to do similar things to for Halloween, but around here, even the horrible mangy ones go for ridiculous money! Great score!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

When my kids were little, the two older ones told my youngest that the deer would eat her.  To this day (she's 14) she's terrified of deer!!!! That would absolutely KILL her!!! Teehee!!!  I'll have to start looking around. That's awesome!!!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

that is super freaky. i'd put that in my bedroom.


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

looking for road kill ha ha


----------

